# Apartment Hunting in Toronto



## hogie (Feb 4, 2006)

Any recommended listing sites besides craigslist?

Looking for a 1 bedroom (bedroom must be enclosed, with a door) around the $800 level.

Currently living in Etobicoke near Lakeshore and Islington. Right now I work in Richmond Hill near Bayview and Highway 7 but I hope to be our of there in the next couple of months. I just started my own business, will be working out of my new apartment, and would like to be closer to clients (Richmond and Parliment).

Any recommended neighbourhoods to watch for? A coffee shop that sells roasted beans and a cool local pub with regular live music are a must.


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

Go to www.viewit.ca, they have TONS of listings.

Also, at almost every streetcorner in Toronto, the ones that have the newspaper stands, there is a book for apartment rentals all over the GTA. This book is constantly updated.


----------



## hogie (Feb 4, 2006)

great looking site. i should be able to find something there for sure. thanks!


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

The Toronto Star website has a 'classifieds' section with apartment rentals. Globe and Mail may have the same as well.

I would also recommend picking up the Saturday papers and checking the rentals section of the classifieds.

Good luck!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey, my rental place is near Richmond and Parliament, but I'm full up.

It's a bit of a tricky area, in that one block will be fantastic and the next block over will be sketchy, then great, then hookers and junkies, then okay, the great again. The area is coming up overall, though you'd still be near Regent Park (Canada's first "projects" though that area is being rebuilt and revitalized). This does, however, mean that rents run the range from pretty low to pretty high, so you have a lot to choose from. Around 800 should give you a fair bit of choice.

Staying closer to the St. Lawrence Market or Cabbagetown might be best--both areas have come up a lot and have lots of great pubs, restaurants, coffee places etc. Rent will be higher though. 

Viewit is a good site. I'd also look at Renter's News. (They have free paper copies available, and they are online at www.rentersnews.ca). NOW magazine is another option for that area--check the classifieds. www.torontorentals.com might have some stuff too.

You could also check the student housing office at Ryerson University or George Brown College (St. James campus). Both are in the area and you might hit upon something that way.

Good luck.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

SPAM. Reported. Thanks e6h2w.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

But if anyone does happen to be apartment hunting in Toronto, I do happen to have a few beautifully renovated units up near Yonge & Eglinton. Just saying.


----------



## esct (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are some of my fav sites for looking:

myhood.ca Toronto Apartment Rentals
Apartment Toronto: Find your next Toronto apartment, rent quickly with pictures.
Toronto Apartment Rental | Toronto Apartments | Apartment for Rent Toronto, Ontario


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Luverly SPAM!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Luverly SPAM!


True, but if anyone is looking, I do still have some beautifully renovated units near Yonge & Eglinton coming up.


----------

